# tank on 140



## papabuck (Mar 27, 2011)

my friend has a farmall 140 and needs to know what the tank on the right side in front of the distributor is for


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Not real familiar with this, but wanted to welcome you to the forum! We have lots of farmall guys on here, so it's a matter of time!


----------



## papabuck (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks! My super A does not have this tank


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Any pictures of it? I mean the tank?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!.. I am sure one of the members will know the answer.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Farmall 140 Tractor 'Before' Pics

Hope the second pic will answer your question.

Welcome.Bye


----------



## papabuck (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks! I thought it was hydraulic tank. I tried to fill with hyd. fluid but it went to the oil pan. Must have blown seal.


----------



## papabuck (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

That's not the hydraulic tank or any tank at all. It is the oil fill for the engine oil. The hydraulic tank would be at the rear of the tractor. Follow the hydraulic lines from the pump (between the distributor and this oil fill cap) to the tank at the rear. It is beneath the gas tank, right above the starter in the pic that Thomas posted. That's where you fill the hydraulic oil. My Farmall H and 350 Utility both have their engine oil fill caps in the exact same place that you are asking about. That cover leads directly into the timing gears, and from there into the engine oil pan.


----------



## papabuck (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Country Boy Talked to a guy today He said the same thing. Saves me a lot of work & worry.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

No problem. Have fun with your tractor! My dad learned to drive tractor on my grandpa's Farmall A, the ancestor of your 140.


----------

